# Max shows off his new prosthetic eye.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

As you watch this, keep in mind that the eye you see is prosthetic. That's Max's cornea with an implant where the diseased eyeball used to be. It's pretty incredible. 

Max's recent eye exam went very well and his one prosthetic eye looks fantastic and the eye that was removed has healed perfectly. He is on prescription ointment once per day and Dr. Fahrer expects that soon he will need no meds. She wants to check him in one month. 

Though it was a shame that Max got such a serious infection in his right cornea he is lucky that his left cornea and prosthetic eye was spared. The main thing is that Max is very happy and healthy and no longer in pain from rotten teeth, hernia and migraines from glaucoma; he's all fixed - and some parts he didn't want fixed. Max has gained much needed weight. His confidence grows and today he climbed down some stairs in my yard for the first time. 

Now the process begins of searching for the right home for Max and then he gets to break my heart. Thank you for all you have done to put Max's life back on track.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Awww...I was just thinking about Max the other day and wondering how he was doing. I love him (is it possible to love someone you've never met)? Thank you so much for helping him. I hope he finds a wonderful home. I wish it could be mine.  I feel for you having to give him up.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M......Max is blessed:innocent:

A...... A d o r a b l e:smootch:

X.......X-traordinary recovery:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:




*


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so happy for little Max! What a little spit fire he is, so full of spunk. I think I am in love. Way to go Bron, thanks for all that you do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a sweet baby! I hope he finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This brought tears to my eyes.................... bless his heart!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*That breaks My Heart Hearing What All This Little one had done. But Wow What A Happy ending. You Are A Great Person For Helping This Lil One--May God bless you Both.==I Wish He Was Mine.*


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Max! you are so cute and tiny I just want to put you in my purse and run off with you! xoxo.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What a little cutie pie.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He really is so precious!! I cried watching the video...it was so heartwarming.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow that is so cool!! He looks great :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh, what a sweet baby. :wub: :chili:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very cute , thanks for sharing .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys do brilliant work! What a beautiful happy little fluff. He is going to charm his way into many a heart. Good luck deciding which family is wonderful enough for this little cutie!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

That is incredible. And awesome. Just amazing how they can do things these days.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Bron,
I know how much work has gone into getting him to where he is now. You are the most resilient, big hearted person I know. He looks awesome. Please post what kind of home you think would be best for him so those on SM can help you network.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> Dear Bron,
> Please post what kind of home you think would be best for him so those on SM can help you network.


Gigi,

thanks for your sweet words - you are not so bad yourself. 

Max needs a quiet home where he can be the focus of someone's world. A home without stairs where he can move freely would be best. He likes to cuddle but will happily sleep in a bed beside my bed wrapped up in a blanket. He is really well potty trained for a senior dog that was fixed only recently. He doesn't mark! I take him out first thing in the morning and he goes like clockwork on the grass. I take him out several times during the day and he likes to hangout in the backyard sniffing around. If it weren't for the hawks in the area I could leave him sniffing around in the yard by himself for a while and he would be happy. He barks when he is ready to come back inside. Rowdy homes would not be good for Max because he is tiny and blind. I don't think he should be without his person for the remainder of his days so being carried to work in his pouch would be ideal. He loves to snuggle in his pouch and will hang out all day if you let him. Max maps the areas you put him. He has mapped my home and can easily walk from one side of the house to the other and finds the two water dishes and can find himself a bed. He likes to bed hop and loves the biggest beds. He is not afraid of other dogs or people. He is the bravest little fur man you could ever meet. 

MAX MUST BE ADOPTED TO A RESIDENT OF CALIFORNIA and the reason being, AMA Rescue accepted a grant to contribute to his extensive medical bills. The grant stipulates that Max is to be adopted in CA. It would be ideal if Max could remain close to his ophthalmologist (and me) but that may limit his prospects too much.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Today Max took a long leash walk with me around the block. He loves to walk on the leash and is so brave. He keeps amazing me with his courage. I have never fostered a blind dog with so much pluck.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwww he is so cute :wub: 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My heart is full! WTG Max.
Now to find that perfect home! 
What a guy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just love Max and am so happy he has a good life now.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

gopotsgo said:


> Dear Bron,
> I know how much work has gone into getting him to where he is now. You are the most resilient, big hearted person I know. He looks awesome. Please post what kind of home you think would be best for him so those on SM can help you network.


Dearest Bron,

I have missed responding to so many posts on SM and FB. With that, please know that I am always in awe of how much you do to in helping so many helpless, abused, and innocent animals. In addition, I couldn't have said it any better than Gigi expressed. Well, just to add that you continue to be the most beautiful Earth Angel to so many fluff babies. 

Precious Max is just one of thousands who is blessed to have you come into his life. Thank you is not enough for all you do. However, I will continue to make contributions to AMAR in honor of you, Edie, Gigi, and Judy. 

Max is adorable. :wub::wub:

Sending you much love, Bron.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - I've been down in the dumps lately with my injury but this video definitely put a smile on my face. All I can do is think of how he looked before...with those big bulging eyes and knowing it was causing pain...and to see him now. :chili::chili: What a huge difference in this boys life. I think he even forgives you for "fixing" something he didn't think needed to be fixed. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Again American Maltese Association Rescue comes through in a big way. I hope that all our new members will think about giving donations to the wonderful rescue groups we've all come to know and love. My husband donated as my Christmas present - best present ever, two years in a row. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I was just wondering about this little guy! So glad he's doing so well!


----------

